# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Questions on manual scan mode (without turntable)

## Hugues

Questions on manual scan mode (without turntable):

- in the 2 object pictures below, there are parts highlighted in red, does it mean anything special ?

- the projector always displays a black horizontal band across the scan window, quite large, it seems to interfere with the scan, meaning the part covered by the band don't scan as well as the rest of the part, i think. In "turntable mode", i don't have this black horizontal band.

----------


## Hugues

Ok, Shining 3D tech support explained me:




> Questions on manual scan mode (without turntable):
> 
> - in the 2 object pictures below, there are parts highlighted in red, does it mean anything special ?
> .


Yes, it means your object is overexposed. Change the brightness parameter in the Einscanner software (menu Describe your object) so that you have only a little bit of red





> - the projector always displays a black horizontal band across the scan window, quite large, it seems to interfere with the scan, meaning the part covered by the band don't scan as well as the rest of the part, i think. In "turntable mode", i don't have this black horizontal band.


This large horizontal black band is not normal. If you see it, restart the scanner.

Instead, in manual mode, you should see a thin black cross. This is to help you align the scanner with your object, also to focus your scanner on the object. Move your scanner backward or forward until the cross is sharp.

----------


## ariakas

Hello!

Anybody knows if it's possible to use the turntable for freescan mode?

Did you try standard mode with tripod instead the original support?

Thanks in advanced

----------


## Hugues

I'm trying at the moment a free scan with tripod, 
Works nice, but the software has difficulties to assemble the scans together.

As was requested in another post, would be great to be able to save the first scsn data to a point cloud file or stl file without the software trying to transform the scan into a mesh with volume.

I have to scan parts of my bike and I only need a surface scan.

I see 3 files bring created by einscsn software at the root, hopefully we can open these files with another software.

----------

